# Gas fireplace Thermocouple Replacement



## skeneguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have some problems after thermocouple replacement on a valor gas fireplace. I had gas flow to the pilot but it wouldn't stay lit. I shut the supply valve replaced the thermocouple, then opened the supply valve. Now I am not getting gas flow to the pilot, am I missing something?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How long did you trial?

How long is the pipe between the valve and the pilot?

It does take some time for the gas to fill the pipe.


----------



## skeneguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I switched the supply valve back on about an hour and still no gas to the pilot.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You may have depress a botton on the valve while holding a lighter or other flame source next to the pilot, until it lights. Continue to hold the button for at least 30 sec until thermocouple is able to hold pilot valve open. I believe there is air in the line which needs to be displaced.


----------



## skeneguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Got it working! I had a furnace running and think that was robbing the fireplace line of gas or at least delaying it from getting enough pressure maybe. I shut the furnace off waited 15 mins and the pilot lit.

Thanks for your help!!


----------

